# Blaze King Princess,Sirocco 30,or Ashford 30???



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Looking to get a new BK to heat my 2500 sq. ft. ''A'' frame house. Stove is located in the finished basement (old school 70's wood paneling) and the house has an open floor plan with 2nd story being a loft. Current stove is a non-cat 3 cubic ft. fire box and does a decent job but it's cheaply made and I'm sick of baby sitting it. I'm stuck with a 6'' chimney liner,so my question is, do I go for more efficient fire box of Sirocco/Ashford or get the larger(by 1/10th of a cubic ft.) fire box of the Princess? Also, is the new Ashford just a Sirocco 30 fire box wrapped in cast iron? THX in advance....D


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 1, 2013)

Chinook, Ashford, and Sirocco are all the same firebox, just different on the outside (Chinook came first ). I don't think you could possibly notice any difference in the performance of any of the stoves you mentioned. They just look different.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 1, 2013)

I think the basic question when considering those three is, which one do you like the look of better.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

The Ashford looks the best,saw one in person yesterday. So you guys are saying those 3 will perform the same as the Princess?


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Sorry, I now understand what you are saying. I'm just puzzled why BK would have 4 stoves in their line up that perform the same.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 1, 2013)

302darren said:


> Sorry, I now understand what you are saying. I'm just puzzled why BK would have 4 stoves in their line up that perform the same.


 They all look different, some people don't like the boxy look of the princess, the Sirocco is for those that like the contemporary look and the Ashord is for those that like the traditional wood stove look.


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 1, 2013)

302darren said:


> Sorry, I now understand what you are saying. I'm just puzzled why BK would have 4 stoves in their line up that perform the same.



Different strokes. They all have a completely different styling. 

Same thing here, six different stoves built around the same guts
http://www.chimneysweeponline.com/pacific.htm


----------



## Todd (Nov 1, 2013)

I like the looks of the Ashford but wish it had the deeper fire box of the Princess. The Princess can hold a lot of ash.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Thx guys,  i understand what you're saying about the appearance thing. I guess it all evens out in the end......larger less efficient box of the princess vs the smaller more efficient box of the ashford/sirocco/chinook.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 1, 2013)

302darren said:


> Thx guys,  i understand what you're saying about the appearance thing. I guess it all evens out in the end......larger less efficient box of the princess vs the smaller more efficient box of the ashford/sirocco/chinook.


 
Woops, actually, the princess is the more efficient box. It has higher emissions but is much more efficient. You can't go wrong with any of the mid size BKs on that 6" flue.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't have bought a princess or chinook, but would have considered the sirocco or ashford.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

One more thing fellas, Do you think I need the optional convection deck and fans(if I go with the princess) since it's gonna be in the basement or is that mainly for same floor use. I don't have a fan kit on my current stove.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Thx for the correction Highbeam, I did get my efficiency and emissions mixed up.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 1, 2013)

302darren said:


> One more thing fellas, Do you think I need the optional convection deck and fans(if I go with the princess) since it's gonna be in the basement or is that mainly for same floor use. I don't have a fan kit on my current stove.


 
I have the convection deck on my princess and it does seem to direct more blown air across the stove top which is the hottest part due to the forward cat element. I like the looks of the deck and it was quite cheap. If I was trying to heat a house from the basement I would certainly opt for the fans and deck to maximize the ability of the stove to produce hot air. The convection deck acts to force the blown air across additional stove area which is the same as increasing the size of the heat exchanger and so more heat can be extracted for a given flow rate of air.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 1, 2013)

Wait, wait , wait.....the Ashford has the same firebox dimensions and configuration as the Sirocco?
I've also heard that the Ashford is only $2000. If those are all true and my dealer is selling them at that price, I'll go with the Ashford over the Sirocco. Seems odd the CI stove would be less.
Their website doesn't have Ashford specific info, but says it's available now.
Time for at least a phone call.
ETA: N/M, the price was wrong....it's $3000.
Still thinking.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Thx Highbeam. 
PapaDave,the Ashford goes for $3350 around my way


----------



## Machria (Nov 1, 2013)

302darren said:


> Thx Highbeam.
> PapaDave,the Ashford goes for $3350 around my way



That's alot of jing for a steel/iron stove.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

I bought a lame price point stove that didn't last 5 years with me rebuilding the guts every year since new,so this time I will gladly shell out a lot of "jing" for the good stuff.


----------



## aansorge (Nov 1, 2013)

A princess, if it truly has a deeper box, would be my #1 choice if it is not a centerpiece of my home.  I love the deep box on my king and couldn't go back.


----------



## HotCoals (Nov 1, 2013)

aansorge said:


> A princess, if it truly has a deeper box, would be my #1 choice if it is not a centerpiece of my home.  I love the deep box on my king and couldn't go back.


We use ours as a spare bedroom in the summer...lol.

To stay on topic I would go with the Ashford of the choices.


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Well guys, I ordered up the Princess today. The 3 major factors were, the larger fire box, the deeper fire box, and the more efficient fire box.Thx for all the replies & input....but I'm still in love the Ashford


----------



## claybe (Nov 1, 2013)

You will love the princess!  Sometimes the ugly girl is WAY less drama and will treat you WAY better than the good looking ones!


----------



## 302darren (Nov 1, 2013)

Ha!   Well put my man.


----------



## Machria (Nov 3, 2013)

claybe said:


> You will love the princess!  Sometimes the ugly girl is WAY less drama and will treat you WAY better than the good looking ones!



LOL


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 4, 2013)

She'll love you a long time..... between fill ups.


----------



## THEAIR (Oct 26, 2015)

Any idea why the King has a lower emissions 1.76 g  versus the Princess with 2.42 g
Also is both the Ashford 30 and Sirocco 30 catalytic wood stoves ?


----------



## aansorge (Oct 26, 2015)

THEAIR said:


> Any idea why the King has a lower emissions 1.76 g  versus the Princess with 2.42 g
> Also is both the Ashford 30 and Sirocco 30 catalytic wood stoves ?



No idea on the first question but as for the second, yes they are both catalytic.


----------



## Rossco (Oct 26, 2015)

Am sure the BK fella mentioned the size of wood used during the testing. 

King vs Princess used different size wood, hence. Different gram per thingy. 

Maybe Iam wrong.


----------



## THEAIR (Oct 27, 2015)

Rossco said:


> Am sure the BK fella mentioned the size of wood used during the testing.
> 
> King vs Princess used different size wood, hence. Different gram per thingy.
> 
> ...


----------



## THEAIR (Oct 27, 2015)

302darren said:


> Looking to get a new BK to heat my 2500 sq. ft. ''A'' frame house. Stove is located in the finished basement (old school 70's wood paneling) and the house has an open floor plan with 2nd story being a loft. Current stove is a non-cat 3 cubic ft. fire box and does a decent job but it's cheaply made and I'm sick of baby sitting it. I'm stuck with a 6'' chimney liner,so my question is, do I go for more efficient fire box of Sirocco/Ashford or get the larger(by 1/10th of a cubic ft.) fire box of the Princess? Also, is the new Ashford just a Sirocco 30 fire box wrapped in cast iron? THX in advance....D



Anybody know if you can load 18'' logs n/s in the Ashford 30 ?


----------



## Rossco (Oct 27, 2015)

Something to do with the wood size. 

King used larger dimensional pieces Vs the Princess. 

Maybe BKVP will chime in.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 27, 2015)

THEAIR said:


> Any idea why the King has a lower emissions 1.76 g versus the Princess with 2.42 g



King has a much larger cat element. Every stove is different and has different emissions rate. A better question would be why the princess is at 2.42 gph and the other 30 series stoves are less than half of that.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 27, 2015)

THEAIR said:


> Anybody know if you can load 18'' logs n/s in the Ashford 30 ?


Yes, you can, but bottom row will sit on ash lip.  Distance front door to rear brick is 20", but distance ash lip to rear brick is 17.5".


----------



## forkedhorn (Oct 27, 2015)

You will love the Princess! I was trying to decide between her and the Ashford as well. Honestly, I didnt think the Princess looked very attractive on the show room floor but I settled for the ugly girl. Glad I did. She looks way better in the house and has that "substantial" look to her that I was after. I now believe the Princess looks better in my house than the Ashford would have. Plus there is that 24hr burn on three pieces of wood thing going on! Congrats! You will be stoked!


----------



## Ashful (Oct 27, 2015)

Hey, just to be fair, I'm getting > 24 hours on 3 sticks every day of the week, in an Ashford 30.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 27, 2015)

Ashful said:


> Hey, just to be fair, I'm getting > 24 hours on 3 sticks every day of the week, in an Ashford 30.



Right, performance should be almost the same. The firebox is the same size. The princess is a bit more efficient but with a bit dirtier emissions. Tough to say which is best now that there are so many 30 series options. The princess has that 6" deep ash belly which is very nice. The ashfords really look good and come with steel cats. Hard to go wrong.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Oct 27, 2015)

forkedhorn said:


> You will love the Princess! I was trying to decide between her and the Ashford as well. Honestly, I didnt think the Princess looked very attractive on the show room floor but I settled for the ugly girl. Glad I did. She looks way better in the house and has that "substantial" look to her that I was after. I now believe the Princess looks better in my house than the Ashford would have. Plus there is that 24hr burn on three pieces of wood thing going on! Congrats! You will be stoked!


 lol - the same can be said for the princess in my house, at first I thought she was an ugly girl in the showroom, but when I got her home she fit in great...maybe my house could use a make over lol.


----------



## lml999 (Apr 13, 2016)

kennyp2339 said:


> lol - the same can be said for the princess in my house, at first I thought she was an ugly girl in the showroom, but when I got her home she fit in great...maybe my house could use a make over lol.



Hey, if I talked about _*my*_ wife like that I'd be sleeping in the garage!


----------



## Shayne (Nov 29, 2016)

aansorge said:


> A princess, if it truly has a deeper box, would be my #1 choice if it is not a centerpiece of my home.  I love the deep box on my king and couldn't go back.



Do not know why everyone thinks the princess/king are so ugly as I think they look a whole lot better in a modern décor than most.  The ashford looks old and dated to me and is definitely not my style.  I really like the looks of our new classic, but would not put pedestal legs on it or an ash can below it.   Matter of taste I guess and it appears I like ugly . 

Regards


----------



## tarzan (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the Princess. I think there are better looking stoves out there but the Princess is not a centerpiece nor an eyesore in my home. It just does what I need it to do and surprises most winter visitors who figure out it's actually in use.


----------



## fibels (Dec 1, 2016)

302darren said:


> Well guys, I ordered up the Princess today. The 3 major factors were, the larger fire box, the deeper fire box, and the more efficient fire box.Thx for all the replies & input....but I'm still in love the Ashford


 That's the best choice.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Dec 2, 2016)

I own a princess myself and I love it Very good stove, I would recommend ordering the convection deck and blower kit, it's a life saver when it gets really cold out. 
The convection deck really focuses the air over the stove top to get it heated and blown out in front of the stove. 
I did try using the blower only but then found myself ordering the convection deck shortly there after, bite the bullet now
The one good thing is that these stoves are popular so if you don't need the deck you could always resell it at a slightly cheaper price from mrsp. 
Good luck and we want pics when you get it


----------

